# Bloated Belly... What else can we do?



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Guys...

Boyfriend has just bought a new betta... (Yes, I have infected him and my mother now, they both have bought bettas. lol!) 

Anyway, we brought him home and noticed he had a bit of a bloated belly... tried feeding him a pea, he munched on that but nothing changed.... got him on a fast now... been almost 2 days and still no change... 

Here are some photo's... not the clearest but it's the best we could get... 










Hopefully you can see his belly. If anybody has any suggestions on what else we can do, much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Are his poops brown or whitish and stringy. Im no expert but i know swelled belly + whitish stringy poop = parasites. Hope someone can help you soon 
Hes beautiful btw, ive been looking ofr an orange betta for a little while now


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Punki! Thanks for the reply... He is beautiful, isn't he... another one of the those impulse buys. As far as i've seen his poop seems pretty normal... not stringy or white at all... will keep an eye out for it tho.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

He very much is  until someone with more experience comes along it might help to fill this out the best you can, some of it wont apply since hes still so new but it always helps them knowing as much of these answers as possible. Good luck with him, once i bought one its hard to not buy more!
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks  I'll work on it right away. I know what you mean, i started with one, vowing not to buy more... i landed up with 3 in one month, sadly my 1 red one passed away last night....

Thanks Again!


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *He is currently in a separate container inside a 10 gallon tank. *
What temperature is your tank? *80 °F*
Does your tank have a filter? *Yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *Yes, airstone*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *Own compartment in tank*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? * First day gave him Betta Pellets and a pea, haven't given him anything since*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *Have only fed him once*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? * 25% change once a week, have only had him for 3 days and have done a water change today*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *25%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Aqua Safe and Cycle Bacteria*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: *-*
Nitrite: *Almost zero*
Nitrate: *Almost Zero*
pH: *7.5*
Hardness: *-*
Alkalinity:* -*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Belly bloated when we got him*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Hasn't, still flaring and active*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *When we got him*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *Fed him a pea, did water change, haven't fed him*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? * Still pretty new, not sure of history*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *No idea*


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Try salt.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

There's about 2 teaspoons of Aquarium Salt in the 10 gallon tank now, should more be added?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I thought about salt since the beginning, I even looked for another bloated problem threads, then I kinda forgot to keep looking, sorry <_<

I don't advice you to start a salt treatment in the 10G tank, since salt treatment requires frequent water change, and making a 100% change in a 10G _socks_ a lot, and because aquarium salt can damage your plants or another fishes/creatures in it.

Anyhow, if you want to start the salt treatment I would advice Epsom Salt instead of Aquarium Salt, 2tsp per gallon and put him in a small container... BUUUT! I really don't know if salt treatment would actually help, maybe if it's with parasites then yes, but aquarium salt can be harmful in a long term use, specially if you are using in your 10G, so it's best to use Epsom salt instead.

Also, sorry for the late reply, I kinda restrained myself to reply for some reason =/


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. Not sure we want to start heavy treatment just yet if it's just constipation. Fish is acting healthy and as if nothing was wrong.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't confuse bloat with a normal full tummy......usually with bloat you will have other symptoms too...like not eating or pooping, lethargy, hiding, sometimes you will see buoyancy problems due to the pressure on the swimbladder...full or big tummy can mean he just ate, obese, fatty liver, tumors, short bodied, spine issues/deformities to name a few things that can make the tummy look big

Its great that he is willing to eat for you and active in general...these are all good signs....and as long as you haven't seen any behavior changes or other symptoms...I would stay on top of water changes as you are and add 100% changes on the small holding cup at least 2-3 times a week, fed small frequent meals and monitor......most important...enjoy your Bettas and new found addiction...lol......

Why do you have salt in the 10gal...do you still have him in the small cup floating in the 10gal......

When you treat-its best to treat in a small QT container and not the display tank unless it has other fish with the same symptoms and they all need to be treated....

Beautiful Betta you have too by the way.......

What happened to/with the Betta that died...


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

dang it, OFL posted first.

----------------------

Double edit, I will leave what I would write anyway, OFL can just spank me if necessary... Not that hard please ;E

-----------------------------------


Good news everyone! I quickly searched for the answers I've been seeking for this problem.

Ok, I will tell you what you should do;

Go to a pharmacy and buy Epsom Salt (Magnesium Sulphate) they don't sell those at pet-shops.

Do a 2tsp/G in a small aquarium/tank, if you can try a 1G or 2G tank.

Do 100% daily water change.

Continue the treatment for 7-10days, since it may take a while for the fish to respond with the epsom salt with bloating issues.

Keep us posted and good luck with your fish =]


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, he is swimming normally, no signs of any disease, so maybe he is just chubby by nature. 

We have him in a display tank in the 10 gallon tank. The display tank has slits at the bottom which allows the water to flow through his tank without letting other fish get to him or him get to other fish. 

There are swordtails in the main tank, keeping them in slightly brackish water conditions (this was recommended by pet store owner).

So I take it, it's okay to go ahead and feed him now?

We do have a separate "hospital tank" if we need to quarantine him at some stage.

Thanks  We currently have... 3 female bettas and 3 male bettas... bound to expand soon. Not really sure what happened to my little guy, only had him for about a week... noticed a bit of white "Fluff" on his tail on closer inspection... not sure if that has anything to do with why he died. Thankfully he was in a separate tank on his own.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't keep the Betta in salt long term especially salt used to make brackish water...... not really needed with swordtail anyway unless that was what they had been kept in from birth and you will need a much bigger tank for them since they get about 6 inches...


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: He has now developed another smaller type bulge under the first one... almost like an extension... both are getting bigger and the smaller one looks like it's turning white and the scales are splitting... Could this be a tumor?? If so, is there any treatment or anything we can do?? He is eating normally, swimming normally, as feisty as ever.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic.......


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is his container inside the 10gallon tank. 










Top View


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are the best pictures we could get of the bulge.... Hopefully you can see clear enough.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that looks bad, i hate to say. Hopefully someone answers asap to give suggestions. Ive never seen such a thing.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Likewise... the strange thing is that he's acting 100% healthy... Eating fine, swimming fine, flaring at anything that crosses his path... wants to fight anything... all perfectly fine... just that bulge...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you need to move him from the swords tank and put him in the hospital tank ASAP. Just to be safe. I'd say add some epsom salt see if he passes anything. Keep an eye out for pineconed scales.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with the quarantine. Can he poop? it seems to be right where he poos, as if he exploded from the swelling. D;


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

We've been checking and he does poop a bit... it's not white or stringy, which we originally looked out for incase it was parasites. Will see if we can move him, have a base plate in the Betta tank so it's basically totally seperated from the main tank.

It's been there since we got him, just been getting bigger... pictures posted was taken a few hours ago.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

If he's still pooping try this method I use: Hold a mirror up to him and leave it for at least three minutes. The aggression will cause him to literally scare himself crapless. It worked with Akira (the poo was the size of my fingernail.) And Kai when they both had been overfed. It was natural, no epsom salts needed and they haven't had problems since.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like an internal tumor...(not cancer)..asymmetrical bulge.....not a lot can be done except for making him comfy and since he is otherwise acting and eating like his normal self....feed him like normal and enjoy.....keep his water clean, warm and you can add/use Epsom salt 2tsp/gal-long term- to help with the symptoms a bit but only if you keep him in his own tank...if you add him to the community tank don't use the Epsom salt and if he starts to decline-do what is right by him.....Even with a tumor he can still live a normal life until it grows to the point that it cause pressure on the internal organs....he is a beautiful Betta by the way.....


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

We've tried holding up a mirror to see what happens... he just wants to attack his reflection all the time.. nothing else happens... Thanks for the advice tho, was worth a try


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady... Thank you so much for the advice. The bulge seems like it's growing by the day. If it gets to the point where it looks like it's going to burst or if he is in pain, are there anyways we can euthanize him? Hopefully it won't come to that but it's doubled in size in the past week.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another question: What do you think about the tank inside a tank... is it okay for a betta? Not necessarily for this little guy but if we get another one.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When the time comes and he seems to be suffering......

The most humane way is also the hardest way for some people and this is decapitation with a sharp knife...its fast.....

Or, you can overdose with clove oil that can usually be found at most pharmacies....or you can place him in ice water and freeze......if you start with ice water-they are shocked pretty fast when you drop them in-then place in a freezer and don't check on them for 24h-then bury the ice block....


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, at least we'll be prepared if it gets to the worst... Hopefully it won't.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

ScarletAngel209 said:


> Another question: What do you think about the tank inside a tank... is it okay for a betta? Not necessarily for this little guy but if we get another one.


It should be fine...but can you view the fish okay to enjoy it......the biggest problem IMO-is the long term salt you are using for the swordtail-but then again the swordtail will need a bigger tank soon since they can get 6 inches and you would have the 10gal for the Betta...

I haven't really experimented or researched that much on the effect Marine salt used to create brackish tanks has on Bettas like I have with aquarium salt...it may not be as bad.....just not sure......but I would think it is not good from a logic stand-point.....


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, we're thinking about that. Boyfriend has just bought a new 40 gallon tank so all the fish in the current tank he has will be moved to the bigger one. Then we can let the Betta have the 10gln all to himself and do something about he salt.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Scarlet so sorry for ur betta he is so beautiful. Just checking how is he doing?


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Anhel... not really sure to be honest. We've been keeping an eye on him and he hasn't really pooped at all ... if he has it's a tiny bit. Bump is still there and he is as fighting fit as ever... flaring and everything, wouldn't say there's something wrong with him if it weren't for the bump and no poop.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

At least u know that he is not suffering. I guess if he is eating and active he is not suffering. If not you care he will probably suffers in the store in the little cup. It good that you have him.

They get sick like everyone else. May be he can live with that tumor. 

How u know that he didn't pooped? I see it only when i change the water it usually under the gravel. 

I am glad that you get addicted to bettas.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

He is seperated and his tank hospital tank has a solid glass bottom so it is quite easy to see if there is anything new lying on the floor. No poop at all in 2 weeks.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If she is in separate tank can u treat him with Epsom salt again? Did his bump get bigger? I thought OFL wrote that it ok to treat him even if it not first time that u do that.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

His bump isn't getting bigger now. We have started treating him with Epson salts. Give him an Epson Salt bath once a day for about an hour then we put him back in his tank... still no change tho.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would do an Epsom salt treatment and not a dip......put him in a small Qt container and pre-mix the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add tannins to steep and use this water for 100% daily water changes...keeping him in the Epsom salt throughout the treatment will work much better....for short term dips you need to use higher doses of salt and it can be stressful on the Betta...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It also easier to change the water when it Qt. 
 And Epsom salt treatment only for 10 days. OFL I think i read your post before that salt can be repeated. It just has to be certain period of time between treatments?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not with Epsom salt...but with aquarium salt (sodium chloride) it is best to have a 5 day rest between treatments......Epsom salt you can use long term if needed....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good to know. Thank you OFL. Scarlet keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Scarlet how is ur betta? I curious because also elijahfeathers has the same problem and i am wondering if he/she can use Epsom salt to treat the fish.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

@ Anhel123... sorry for taking so long to reply... havent been able to get online for a while. Betta hasn't changed much at all... maybe even got a little bit worse... we have put him in his own 10 gallon tank and have been using the Epsom Salt treatment but nothing has changed. I'm adding some updated photo's here. Maybe try the Epsom Salt treatment, if you get it in time it might work.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He has beautiful bright color. It like OFL say: ''Even with a tumor he can still live a normal life until it grows to the point that it cause pressure on the internal organs....''

U treat him like a king ...10 gall tank 

Good luck he is lucky to have you!!!


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you  We're trying to make him as comfortable as possible....


----------

